# Cana Issues?



## MarkK

Here is a video by "The Vulgar Vape Dude". I appologize before hand for his language.
He is reviewing the hotcigg cana and mentioning some pretty hectic problems with the device.

He also mentions starting a modding video series of how to change the poor quality cana into a DNA 30.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

i noticed something weird with my cana

let say i set it to 15W, vape it a little then leave it for about 10 minutes or so, then when i check again the watts is down to 14.8 or something.

always 0.2 less than what i set it at

this happen to anyone else?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

Riaz is it always 0.2? Could it not be that it stores the setting as a voltage (which can only be adjusted by 0.1)? Say now you're vaping at 16.5W on a 1ohm coil, and it recognises it as 4.0v and then sets it to that?


----------



## Matt

Riaz said:


> i noticed something weird with my cana
> 
> let say i set it to 15W, vape it a little then leave it for about 10 minutes or so, then when i check again the watts is down to 14.8 or something.
> 
> always 0.2 less than what i set it at
> 
> this happen to anyone else?


 
Happend to me also couple times but with me it was 0.1.


----------



## Riaz

im not sure @Mike 

it could be that, but that would be a stupid feature

whats the point then of a regulated device


----------



## Mike

Volts and ohms. Even if it's only accurate to 0.1V, still measn you have a huge range of wattage options?


----------



## RoSsIkId

The watt drop happens to me aswell. @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo has this happend to you guys?


----------



## Rowan Francis

does it happen if you lock the w ??


----------



## Riaz

Rowan Francis said:


> does it happen if you lock the w ??


yip


----------



## RoSsIkId

Havent locked it. Doesnt really bother me


----------



## kevkev

Riaz said:


> i noticed something weird with my cana
> 
> let say i set it to 15W, vape it a little then leave it for about 10 minutes or so, then when i check again the watts is down to 14.8 or something.
> 
> always 0.2 less than what i set it at
> 
> this happen to anyone else?


 
This happens to me, sometimes .2, but more often .1


----------



## Riaz

so all you guys having this issue and no one mentioned it LOL


----------



## Matt

Riaz said:


> so all you guys having this issue and no one mentioned it LOL


 
I just thought i pressed the button.  
Didnt realise it was the mod it self that did it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

nope , i have never noticed it , but i generally lock the w , except when i am at hme infront of the TV messing with my drippers , then i play with the w , but i have never seen it change by it's self , maybe i should switch the TV off and stare at the cana screen for a while !! LoL , could be more interesting than some of the programs on TV ...


----------



## Riaz

oh you meant lock the watts haha

i meant i locked the device

i havent checked with the watts locked


----------



## PeterHarris

My only issue is I have to wait for the epoxy to dry....







Yes my wifes hana has been magged. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz

lovely stuff @PeterHarris

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam

Where did you gets mags?


----------



## PeterHarris

reosmods.com - i ordered exta for my reo and i was bored last night... lol


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> My only issue is I have to wait for the epoxy to dry....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my wifes hana has been magged.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Just the top? Does it hold the door well?


----------



## PeterHarris

Andre said:


> Just the top? Does it hold the door well?


no both sides - top and bottom

with the reo magnets, i just drilled the existing screw holes out with a 4mm drill, the same depth as the thinckness of the magnet. 
one hole i drilled way...way to deep lol, so i just plugged it with a tooth pick.

the top holes didnt really need any epoxy as the magnets was fitting tight and snug, adding epoxy was just a precasion, the bottom holes was another story as they did not fit so snug as there is very little space to work with, so im waithing for them to dry properly as i had to use epoxy there...

but with my initial tests last night - those magnets are more that enough to grip the back door nicely.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Update. Epoxy is dry and test was great.

The door sits flush the grip is good.

And it looks pterry neat.





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## kevkev

Should've made a video about this magnet modification Peter.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cat

what size are the magnets?!


----------



## PeterHarris

Cat said:


> what size are the magnets?!


the OD is 4mm, and the thincknes is 1mm

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Cat

great. good to know 1mm thick is enough.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby

Could we possibly get a picture of how it looks on the Mod from the outside?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Nooby said:


> Could we possibly get a picture of how it looks on the Mod from the outside?


will upload tonight...


----------



## Nooby

Brilliant! Pitty you Jhb though.. Would of definately needed your assistance with my future magnet conversion


----------



## MarkK

You can do it!
2 little holes and some super glue!
Trust in yourself!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nooby

MarkK said:


> You can do it!
> 2 little holes and some super glue!
> Trust in yourself!


 
True... However I would still need the magnets, and some guts..


----------



## MarkK

I have 50 magnets comming down i just have NO idea if they are the right size 
I added them to cart cause i like magnets not cause i own a Cana ; )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tornalca

Riaz said:


> i noticed something weird with my cana
> 
> let say i set it to 15W, vape it a little then leave it for about 10 minutes or so, then when i check again the watts is down to 14.8 or something.
> 
> always 0.2 less than what i set it at
> 
> this happen to anyone else?


 
Same happens with mine. Either o.1 or 0.2 randomly


----------



## Nooby

MarkK said:


> I have 50 magnets comming down i just have NO idea if they are the right size
> I added them to cart cause i like magnets not cause i own a Cana ; )


 

Ooh, Ah... which mean I might get 4 magnets from you?


----------



## MarkK

Yea im sure we could work some thing out so long as they are the right size


----------



## Nooby

MarkK said:


> Yea im sure we could work some thing out so long as they are the right size


----------



## Cat

i noticed today, and yesterday, looking at pics on reddit, many box mods have the magnets showing from the outside. Quite normal.



> Same happens with mine. Either o.1 or 0.2 randomly


 
i'm pretty sure it had not happened before, but yesterday i saw it was on 8.9 instead of 10.0. Maybe i did do it; quite possible i clicked the button at some point. But then later i read about it here. Now i'm not sure if mine does it, i suppose they all do, but 0.1, no big deal, i don't mind.


----------



## PeterHarris

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cat

grate !


----------



## Nooby

Looks nice.. why not try to cut your original heads of your screws and then glue them in those holes. Will look finished off. But great job none the less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

even with 1mm thick magnets, the countersunk holes...maybe not enough depth for the screw heads? 
agree, screw heads do look better than magnets, so it depends on the functionality, which you prefer, the convenience of having magnets...instead of tiny screws. i wouldn't mind the screws so much if they were M3. i couldn't find M1.6 Allen countersinks, so i was even looking for good PH0 size screwdriver. ...but either way, my solution is this thing gets charged at home or by the USB connector.


----------



## PeterHarris

its going to be wrapped - so those holes wont even be there anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD

Yeah....I also have a Cana issue.....which is I don't have one...

Was building a electronic mod arsenal......maybe I should sell some and get a Hana Cana.... although I smaak that SX350 chips stukkend.......... and then there is the Reo - which would be tickets for me......I need to sleep on this........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh

RezaD said:


> Yeah....I also have a Cana issue.....which is I don't have one...
> 
> Was building a electronic mod arsenal......maybe I should sell some and get a Hana Cana.... although I smaak that SX350 chips stukkend.......... and then there is the Reo - which would be tickets for me......I need to sleep on this........


 
I know how you feel


----------



## Cat

you can sleep on it and think about it but you do it eventually anyway.


----------



## RIEFY

for the guys who's wattage wonders 1or 2 watts off from where you set it its most likely not making proper connection on the 510 end

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

RezaD said:


> Yeah....I also have a Cana issue.....which is I don't have one...
> 
> Was building a electronic mod arsenal......maybe I should sell some and get a Hana Cana.... although I smaak that SX350 chips stukkend.......... and then there is the Reo - which would be tickets for me......I need to sleep on this........


 
Don't get the Reo, at least not until I've decided on my next colour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

am I right in saying that the only issue anyone has had with this DNA clone board is a slight power setting drift? 
If so... I'm very impressed


----------



## Nooby

Well there was 1 issue where the fire button continuously fires when pressed once. Only stops once the atty is removed. Not sure if it is resolved yet or not...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Yeah, myself and another CT fellow (who has not come forward himself, although I know who it is, but shall leave him to reveal himself) had the issue @Nooby is referring to.

Hopefully our new Cloumoer Canas arrive this week

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nooby

devdev said:


> Yeah, myself and another CT fellow (who has not come forward himself, although I know who it is, but shall leave him to reveal himself) had the issue @Nooby is referring to.
> 
> Hopefully our new Cloumoer Canas arrive this week


 
Oh crap, so now there are 2 faulty Cana's so far?


----------



## devdev

Nooby said:


> Oh crap, so now there are 2 faulty Cana's so far?


 
Yip that have been confirmed...

I heard another report of one sourced from another supplier that also ran in to issues, but that is unconfirmed


----------



## BhavZ

so what is the tally at the moment? 

How many faulty vs how many purchased?

ie % fault rate?


----------



## Nooby

devdev said:


> Yip that have been confirmed...
> 
> I heard another report of one sourced from another supplier that also ran in to issues, but that is unconfirmed


 
 I really hope it was just a few and not ALL Cana's that will go this route.... I cannot afford another 1 and money will be going up in smoke!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

2 known faults from the ones @Cape vaping supplies brought in.

Good news is that Cloupour have swapped them out

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> I really hope it was just a few and not ALL Cana's that will go this route.... I cannot afford another 1 and money will be going up in smoke!


Always have a Reo as a backup....they cannot break.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nooby

devdev said:


> 2 known faults from the ones @Cape vaping supplies brought in.
> 
> Good news is that Cloupour have swapped them out


 
Does anyone know what the issue is? Switch or chip


----------



## Nooby

Andre said:


> Always have a Reo as a backup....they cannot break.


 
Would really love 1, but ya...


----------



## devdev

http://www.cloupor.com/index.php?main_page=news&news_id=20

See the link above. The issue these two had was "Fire Ongoing"


----------



## Riaz

when i just got mine, the screen switched off after a days usage


----------



## Nooby

Riaz said:


> when i just got mine, the screen switched off after a days usage


----------



## Nooby

So would anyone know what they are saying here...?

*“Fire ongoing”*
*C*ause: We checked and excluded all the programs, the cause we can consider is that the products on the shipping road, which lead to on and off key, input and output key is too close
Solution: Check the dna30 chip’s on and off key, input and output key, and our company will increase glue capacity to fixed them.


----------



## Andre

This is disconcerting:

_"...and you also know that every small collision will effect the chip cpu’s function."._

Putting mine down much more gently now.


----------



## devdev

Nooby said:


> So would anyone know what they are saying here...?


 
“Fire ongoing”
_Cause: We checked and excluded all the programs, - _This is not a firmware issue 
_the cause we can consider is that the products on the shipping road - _When the product was shipped
_ which lead to on and off key, input and output key is too close_ the two buttons moved because they were designed too close together and not secured properlly.
_Solution: Check the dna30 chip’s on and off key, input and output key, and our company will increase glue capacity to fixed them. _- We will add more glue to secure the buttons to ensure that this does not happen again in future products

Ignore the Chinglish and just read the red text

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> “Fire ongoing”
> _Cause: We checked and excluded all the programs, - _This is not a firmware issue
> _the cause we can consider is that the products on the shipping road - _When the product was shipped
> _ which lead to on and off key, input and output key is too close_ the two buttons moved because they were designed too close together and not secured properlly.
> _Solution: Check the dna30 chip’s on and off key, input and output key, and our company will increase glue capacity to fixed them. _- We will add more glue to secure the buttons to ensure that this does not happen again in future products
> 
> Ignore the Chinglish and just read the red text


Masterfully done, Master. Seems this calls for a total recall!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

Out of my 2 which im usind they are still going strong after about 2 months. because its an electronic mod I take great care of it making sure it does not fall or get wet. nooby dont think you need to worry

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RezaD

Nooby said:


> I really hope it was just a few and not ALL Cana's that will go this route.... I cannot afford another 1 and money will be going up in smoke!


 
The way I see it you have 2 options:

1) Take really long drags and unscrew the atty as you near your inhale capacity limit.......
or
2) Buy this http://www.fasttech.com/product/1735400 if your board is the same.


Edit.....arrggh many replies I did not see. Looks like you sorted...


----------



## Nooby

devdev said:


> “Fire ongoing”
> _Cause: We checked and excluded all the programs, - _This is not a firmware issue
> _the cause we can consider is that the products on the shipping road - _When the product was shipped
> _ which lead to on and off key, input and output key is too close_ the two buttons moved because they were designed too close together and not secured properlly.
> _Solution: Check the dna30 chip’s on and off key, input and output key, and our company will increase glue capacity to fixed them. _- We will add more glue to secure the buttons to ensure that this does not happen again in future products
> 
> Ignore the Chinglish and just read the red text


 

Thanks for translating to English... 

Still very worrying though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby

Ok, lets go with what CVS says... not to worry 

If that statement fails, then lets go with what RezaD says

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

This problem was pretty extensively documented on Reddit. Cannot find the threads now, but seems a good few people experienced no issues whatsoever.

There were a couple of "Ongoing Fire" issues, and one or two people who experienced some form of meltdown where the screen melted and the mod stopped working.

I think these issues are to be expected of a clone of a proper product, but luckily Cloupour has done the honourable thing and @Cape vaping supplies stood behind his product

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

devdev said:


> Yeah, myself and another CT fellow (who has not come forward himself, although I know who it is, but shall leave him to reveal himself) had the issue @Nooby is referring to.
> 
> Hopefully our new Cloumoer Canas arrive this week


Was it me? ... Hmm not sure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

capetocuba said:


> Was it me? ... Hmm not sure


 
Yip, it most certainly was you. Just was not for me to name you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby

Maybe we could each say how long we had the Mod, and if we had or have any issues (Besides the wattage drop)?

Cana - About a month(I think)
Issues - No


----------



## Alex

So the solution is just to use the glue gun a little more. 

http://imgur.com/a/CdQni

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

To me that looks like he opened it, fired two glue sticks all over the board and then called it fixed?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

devdev said:


> To me that looks like he opened it, fired two glue sticks all over the board and then called it fixed?


 
Nope, that's what it looks like from the factory, my earlier comment, was actually me being sarcastic.


----------



## capetocuba

Alex said:


> Nope, that's what it looks like from the factory, my earlier comment, was actually me being sarcastic.


Indeed my agreement was of sarcastic nature too . At the end of the day these suppliers ship around the world, they need to manufacture something that will hold up during international shaking/dropping .. I mean shipping. Thats a lame one to blame shipping.


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> Was it me? ... Hmm not sure


At least you have a proper backup.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

quick question, when you vaping lets say a 1Ω coil at 12W, the Ω flashes on the cana, can someone explain to me in simple terms what that means and what is happening?

i know the watts are too low for that resistance, but the mod still fires.


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> quick question, when you vaping lets say a 1Ω coil at 12W, the Ω flashes on the cana, can someone explain to me in simple terms what that means and what is happening?
> 
> i know the watts are too low for that resistance, but the mod still fires.


The Flashing indicates that the resistance is too low for you to attain the required watts, it fires at the lowest wattage to get the coil to heat up.

So for example, you have a 0.7ohm coil and want to fire at 12W it will fire but wont be firing at 12w but instead bit higher (lets say) 15w to get enough power to the coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## MarkK

Its not that the watts are too low, It means that the chip cannot force your battery to go lower then what it is.
So if your fresh battery is 4.2V and you try fire some thing at 3V, Resistance will flash because its firing at 4.2V

You would say that the chip cannot down step the voltage

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

thanks for the replies guys.

so i wont be doing any harm to the chip/ battery if this happens?


----------



## MarkK

Sorry @BhavZ this is the way i understand it  you could be right and i may be wrong


----------



## BhavZ

MarkK said:


> Sorry @BhavZ this is the way i understand it  you could be right and i may be wrong


Na dude I think you are right..

the chip probably cant down step the voltage

@Riaz when you battery gets discharges more then test it again, and let us know the results.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## soonkia

Riaz said:


> quick question, when you vaping lets say a 1Ω coil at 12W, the Ω flashes on the cana, can someone explain to me in simple terms what that means and what is happening?
> 
> i know the watts are too low for that resistance, but the mod still fires.


For it to fire at 12w it needs to bring the voltage down to 3.4 volts at 1ohm.

So, on a new battery, at 4.2 V, it's telling you it can't bring it down to give you a 12watt vape, and it's probably firing at 17watts. 

If you take up your wattage setting until it stops flashing, that would give you an idea of what you its really delivering to the coil.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## RezaD

No Mark you are correct...it cannot step down the voltage to meet the selected wattage which is what makes this mod unsuitable to something like a Evod...mpt3 etc with low ohm coils...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nooby

Yeah this whole voltage step down thing is a real downer IMO..


----------



## Riaz

Nooby said:


> Yeah this whole voltage step down thing is a real downer IMO..


well not actually

if the ohms flash, just up the watts


----------



## Nooby

Riaz said:


> well not actually
> 
> if the ohms flash, just up the watts



I'm not talking about the flashing part.. if I feel I want to vape my 1 ohm coil at say 10 watts, I can't.. I can only vape at a minimum of 16.4 watts (4v)

So in essence, you really have to vape a higher ohm coil to vape at lower watts..


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> quick question, when you vaping lets say a 1Ω coil at 12W, the Ω flashes on the cana, can someone explain to me in simple terms what that means and what is happening?
> 
> i know the watts are too low for that resistance, but the mod still fires.


The *minimum* output voltage is 4V. It will always fire at a minimum of 4V. The flashing tells you that the wattage you set is too low for 4V with the resistance of you atomizer and it has automatically upped your wattage to be able to fire at 4V. It is in effect firing at the wattage that you see when the flashing stops. Here is a table setting out the minimum watts required for a range of resistances.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

This is exactly why I find my Cana IMO a big bummer..


----------



## RIEFY

Nooby said:


> This is exactly why I find my Cana IMO a big bummer..


why? if you build a 2ohm coil you can adjust allyou want

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby

Cape vaping supplies said:


> why? if you build a 2ohm coil you can adjust allyou want
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
Look, I'm still enjoying it a lot  Just don't see why I need to change my ohms to suit my Mod


----------



## soonkia

Nooby said:


> Look, I'm still enjoying it a lot  Just don't see why I need to change my ohms to suit my Mod


 
There's currently very few chips that do the step down, and the mods that have them in are not really available at the moment and very expensive. http://www.cigtechs.com/The-Atlas-50W_p_553.html can do it - but at $240, umm, very expensive


----------



## MurderDoll

soonkia said:


> There's currently very few chips that do the step down, and the mods that have them in are not really available at the moment and very expensive. http://www.cigtechs.com/The-Atlas-50W_p_553.html can do it - but at $240, umm, very expensive


It just has a sx350 chip in it. 

Can it really step down? 

I was under the impression the sx chip couldn't step down.


----------



## Nooby

MVP?


----------



## MarkK

The sx chip most definitely steps down

Can fire 0.1 ohm as well

You better start saving that $250 cause you gonna want what i have to give!


----------



## soonkia

MurderDoll said:


> It just has a sx350 chip in it.
> 
> Can it really step down?
> 
> I was under the impression the sx chip couldn't step down.


 
The SX350 is one of the only chips with step down. So, you can vape a 0.5 Ohm coil at 5Watts if you want to. The only other chip that I know of that does step down is 

If you have time, you can check out PBusardo latest video on the chip.

http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordp...-mods-atlas-and-the-yihi-sx350-modders-board/


----------



## MarkK

haha, Yihie linked me to this video this morning  
Cant wait for my chips!! But now i need some thing to put them in  

@soonkia did you guys find a local source for battery cradles?


----------



## johan

Just for my own curiosity, where did the vaping community picked up the term "chip" as it only refers to a single electronic component. The SX350, DNA30 etc is a module consisting of a lot of electronic components?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK

Sorry Oom Johan, Cant wait for my SX350 boards to arrive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

MarkK said:


> Sorry Oom Johan, Cant wait for my SX350 boards to arrive!


 
Please don't oom me! that's a form of address to guys that made it over the age of 90

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MarkK

Oh shiz, another vocabulary slip!

Sorry Ohm Johan!

lol I feel like I am jumping through hoops here

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## soonkia

johan said:


> Just for my own curiosity, where did the vaping community picked up the term "chip" as it only refers to a single electronic component. The SX350, DNA30 etc is a module consisting of a lot of electronic components?


From the movies. Everything that's green and goes into a box and looks like electronic black magic, has got to be a chip. 

And sorry @MarkK, haven't seen anything local, but would recommend you get a good quality one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483

Fine master keeping a keen eye I'm sure....

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

Fully agree @soonkia ! 
Personally, chip just sounds cool, its been adapted for awesomeness!


----------



## johan

soonkia said:


> From the movies. Everything that's green and goes into a box and looks like electronic black magic, has got to be a chip.
> 
> And sorry @MarkK, haven't seen anything local, but would recommend you get a good quality one.


 
Oh! cause the only "chip" I know is what you get when you hit your front teeth against the bicycle handles

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MarkK

What about the slap chip with tomato sauce, vinegar and salt! No hating on that chip haha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ

Would Chip Set be correct? Or is it only module?


----------



## johan

BhavZ said:


> Would Chip Set be correct? Or is it only module?


 
No "chip set" is not technically correct, module more correct. The so called "chip" the uneducated vape gods on youtube refer (_because they either too stupid or too lazy to educate themselves_) to is actually one individual component namely the microprocessor, which host the software that controls all the analogue to digital and digital to analogue conversion, i.e when a button is pressed the software decides what is happening. SX350, DNA30 etc are just model numbers of the particular design and not even the manufacturer's part number on the particular microprocessor. Most of these microprocessors used in these modules (and the Vamo's, eVics etc) are manufactured by Atmel. The microprocessor has technically almost nothing to do with the power capabilities of the unit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ

johan said:


> No "chip set" is not technically correct, module more correct. The so called "chip" the uneducated vape gods on youtube refer (_because they either too stupid or too lazy to educate themselves_) to is actually one individual component namely the microprocessor, which host the software that controls all the analogue to digital and digital to analogue conversion, i.e when a button is pressed the software decides what is happening. SX350, DNA30 etc are just model numbers of the particular design and not even the manufacturer's part number on the particular microprocessor. Most of these microprocessors used in these modules (and the Vamo's, eVics etc) are manufactured by Atmel. The microprocessor has technically almost nothing to do with the power capabilities of the unit.


Thanks @johan for clearing that up

From now on I will use the term module.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Let's just call them an "EVM" = electronic vape module. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops

Guys I just want to check that I'm not being silly but I think the new Hcigar cana mod can fire lower than 4v. 

I was messing around with it, checking how low it would fire and it is going all the way down to 7 watts at 2.7 volts with a 1 ohm coil. No flashing resistance light and I can hear the coil Bearley firing, could this be true or am I missing something?


----------



## Mklops

Here is a pic of it firing that low


----------



## Riaz

That's very strange. All the canas I've heard of flash when the watts are too low for that specific coil 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mklops

It is definitely firing that low, you can hear the coil takes about 2-3 seconds before it crackles. Do you think it's a bad thing?


----------



## Riaz

Dude I don't know lol 

Maybe one of the electronic gurus will respond soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mklops

Haha true. If it makes a difference it has the original evolv chipset in


----------



## RezaD

Looks like it's working to me because the actual voltage of the battery cannot be 2.6v - the mod would have shut off?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

Maybe that's why

I have no idea what chip is in the canas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mklops

I don't know but I'm vaping at 3.2v at 12watts now with no problems.. I've got a Panasonic 3400mah battery in while all my new ones charge 

This battery
http://eciggies.co.za/MODS-and-MOD-Batteries/3400mAh_PANASONIC_Battery_18650

Would it make a difference?


----------



## RIEFY

Mklops said:


> Haha true. If it makes a difference it has the original evolv chipset in


you sure about this?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mklops

Cape vaping supplies said:


> you sure about this?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Yes this was confirmed by @Gizmo and @ Stroodlepuff plus it say evolv dna upon start up but then again I don't know if the others show that too


----------



## Mklops

Cape vaping supplies said:


> you sure about this?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 @Gizmo @ Stroodlepuff said it might be plus it say evolv dna upon start up but then again I don't know if the others show that too


----------



## RIEFY

spec sheet says min 4v







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY

lots of the clones show the evolv on start up. as far as I know there is not an original evolve dna30 chip in the hcigar30

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mklops

Oh well I'm not sure then coz it most definitely firing through the entire watt range with no issue and no flashing ohms.

Maybe it just doesn't tell me if it's too low


----------



## Gizmo

I said 



Gizmo said:


> It's branded hcigar. It also seems to the original evolv DNA 30 chip
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


 
"Seems" as it says Evolv DNA when booting the Device on the lcd. However, as it comes from hcigar which is based in china I cant say with certainty.


----------



## Mklops

No problems I'm not trying to make issues or confirm just thought it would be interesting to see and share. I shall correct my post to state this @Gizmo


----------



## RIEFY

Hcigar is not a bad dna clone only read good things about it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mklops

I'm loving it, very awesome. Only posted this here as the original conversation of the min voltage is here. 

Only issue is that no of my other vape gear won't be used again now... already in love


----------



## Gizmo

No problem mklops just making sure I didn't confirm confirm.  

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

hi guys

so i know this is an electronic mod and the battery is meant to push the required watts for the useful life of the battery, BUT i have noticed a considerable difference in performance between the battery being nearly flat and fully charged.

any one else experience the same?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

also experienced that

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam

Ive noticed that on all electronic mods Iv owned.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Noticed it as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

I noticed that as well with the cana and my SVD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Dont have the Cana, but do notice that with my SVD @Riaz
When it gets to about 3.7 or 3.8V, there is def a drop off in performance.
Irritates me a bit since one of the advantages of a regulated device is that its supposed to stay constant till the batt is quite low

Hardly noticeable on the MVP though. But admittedly at lower power of around 8 or 9 watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------

